# ¿Cuál de estas dos bicis me compro, Orbea o Giant?



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola fanáticos del mountain bike, soy un principiante en esto de la bici de montañay después de mucho buscar y leer y deacuerdo a mi presupuesto he decidido comprar una de estas dos bicis, que según yo estám en la misma gama:

Mx 30 ? Orbea

Talon 27.5 3 (2016) | Bicis Giant / Giant Bicycles | Mexico

Me interesa mucho que usuarios de estas dos marcas me platiquen como les ha ido con la calidad de los cuadros, el servicio posventa y que tan fácil es hacer válidas las garantías, también me pueden comentar que les parecen los componentes y cualquier comentario será bienvenido, si ven que en esta misma gama hay otro modelo de otra marca que les parezca mejor pues bienvenidos los comentarios, saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Giant y Orbea tienen muy buena garantia en los cuadros asi que por eso no me preocuparía. Yo agriete el marco de mi orbea de ruta y me lo cambiaron sin ningún problema y un amigo que tiene una giant reign tambien tuvo problemas con su cuadro y le hicieron garantía igual con cuadro nuevo. Cual es tu presupuesto para ver si te puedo recomendar algo un poquito mejor?


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

pcasso87 said:


> Giant y Orbea tienen muy buena garantia en los cuadros asi que por eso no me preocuparía. Yo agriete el marco de mi orbea de ruta y me lo cambiaron sin ningún problema y un amigo que tiene una giant reign tambien tuvo problemas con su cuadro y le hicieron garantía igual con cuadro nuevo. Cual es tu presupuesto para ver si te puedo recomendar algo un poquito mejor?


Pues yo quería gastarme unos 20,000, pero me asustaron con historias de que te roban las bicis en la montaña, y por ser mi primera bici lo limite a 13, ya máximo 15


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Ambas son buenas pero prefiero la Giant.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cletomano said:


> Pues yo quería gastarme unos 20,000, pero me asustaron con historias de que te roban las bicis en la montaña, y por ser mi primera bici lo limite a 13, ya máximo 15


No se donde vivas hermano pero yo soy de Monterrey y no conozco a nadie que le hayan robado la bici. A los únicos que conozco que se las han robado es por que las dejan desatendidas y ahorita vivo en Texas y aquí también se las roban si las dejas desatendidas. Como es tu primer bici de montaña si te recomiendo en empezar con una hardtail de suspension delantera solamente para que agarres condición en las subidas y la técnica de levantarte de la silla en las partes con mucha piedra y raíces. De ahi poco a poco cuando progreses vas a querer una bici de doble suspension ya que puedes atacar las bajadas mas rapido y es menos dura en la espalda. El problema de empezar en una de doble suspension es que te vuelves flojo y pierdes un poco de técnica por que como son cómodas te quedas sentado todo el tiempo. Yo te recomiendo una commencal Meta Trail, tiene un poco mas de suspension delantera 120mm contra 100mm de las otras dos y una geometría mas relajada de el frente que la hace que perdone un poco mas los errores en bajadas. También tienen muy buena garantía pero no conozco a nadie que ha roto un marco de una commencal.

Esta es la bici:
COMMENCAL 2015 | META HT TRAIL ESSENTIAL 29 ORANGE 2015

Distribuidor en mex: MEXICO


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

pcasso87 said:


> No se donde vivas hermano pero yo soy de Monterrey y no conozco a nadie que le hayan robado la bici. A los únicos que conozco que se las han robado es por que las dejan desatendidas y ahorita vivo en Texas y aquí también se las roban si las dejas desatendidas. Como es tu primer bici de montaña si te recomiendo en empezar con una hardtail de suspension delantera solamente para que agarres condición en las subidas y la técnica de levantarte de la silla en las partes con mucha piedra y raíces. De ahi poco a poco cuando progreses vas a querer una bici de doble suspension ya que puedes atacar las bajadas mas rapido y es menos dura en la espalda. El problema de empezar en una de doble suspension es que te vuelves flojo y pierdes un poco de técnica por que como son cómodas te quedas sentado todo el tiempo. Yo te recomiendo una commencal Meta Trail, tiene un poco mas de suspension delantera 120mm contra 100mm de las otras dos y una geometría mas relajada de el frente que la hace que perdone un poco mas los errores en bajadas. También tienen muy buena garantía pero no conozco a nadie que ha roto un marco de una commencal.
> 
> Esta es la bici:
> COMMENCAL 2015 | META HT TRAIL ESSENTIAL 29 ORANGE 2015
> ...


Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, yo vivo en el DF y si he oido historias de banda que va al Estado de México a rodar al monte y lo bajan de la bici a punta de pistola, y también escuche una historia de gente que va a rodar a un parque ejidal en el Ajusco y lo mismo, no es cosa de todos los días pero puede pasar, en fin, de nuevo gracias por la recomendación, la commencal se ve muy bonita, tendré que verla en vivo para tomar la decisión, saludos!


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Ambas son buenas pero prefiero la Giant.


Porque te gusta más? La geometría del cuadro? Los diseños de la pintura? Sólo he visto la Orbea en vivo, y será porque solo he tenido bicis de gama baja pero me gusto mucho, y los colores de las gama 2016 me gustan más los de Orbea que los de Giant, aunque me gusto el modelo de Giant 2015, todavía lo estan vendiendo en algunas tiendas online, tendré que ir a ver la Giant en vivoy aver con cual me quedo, gracias y saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Otra opción sería conseguir una de segunda mano en buenas condiciones, podrías mejorar en componentes y suspensión con el mismo presupuesto.
De los robos, pues sí, es algo que se ha dado, un par de "threads" abajo bicimapas comentó de los problemas de inseguridad en Chiluca, todo es cuestión de no clavarse mucho en eso y evitar las áreas peligrosas. ¡Ah! y no dejar la bici en la cochera ó en el rack ó en la banqueta ó….bueno, mi bici duerme en la sala.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Cletomano said:


> Porque te gusta más? La geometría del cuadro? Los diseños de la pintura? Sólo he visto la Orbea en vivo, y será porque solo he tenido bicis de gama baja pero me gusto mucho, y los colores de las gama 2016 me gustan más los de Orbea que los de Giant, aunque me gusto el modelo de Giant 2015, todavía lo estan vendiendo en algunas tiendas online, tendré que ir a ver la Giant en vivoy aver con cual me quedo, gracias y saludos


Usualmente Giant ofrece mejores componentes que los demas en el rango de precio.

Los colores son la ultima cosa en la que me fijo.

La geometria de la Talon es bien parecida a la de la XTC, la diferencia es el peso por lo que vale la pena mejorar los componentes segun se vayan rompiendo.


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Usualmente Giant ofrece mejores componentes que los demas en el rango de precio.
> 
> Los colores son la ultima cosa en la que me fijo.
> 
> La geometria de la Talon es bien parecida a la de la XTC, la diferencia es el peso por lo que vale la pena mejorar los componentes segun se vayan rompiendo.


Jeje, lo de los colores se me hace importante! Pero es que soy diseñador gráfico, lo de la geometría de la Talon es un punto importante a tomar en cuenta, gracias


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

doccoraje said:


> Otra opción sería conseguir una de segunda mano en buenas condiciones, podrías mejorar en componentes y suspensión con el mismo presupuesto.
> De los robos, pues sí, es algo que se ha dado, un par de "threads" abajo bicimapas comentó de los problemas de inseguridad en Chiluca, todo es cuestión de no clavarse mucho en eso y evitar las áreas peligrosas. ¡Ah! y no dejar la bici en la cochera ó en el rack ó en la banqueta ó&#8230;.bueno, mi bici duerme en la sala.


No me convence la idea de una bici de segunda mano, soy un poco quisquilloso con las cosas de segunda mano, y de las bicis, pues no sé, prefiero una nueva, pero gracias por el tip, y si, la idea es que conforme se me vayan rompiendomlos componentes poder ponerle unos mejores, saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Cletomano said:


> No me convence la idea de una bici de segunda mano, soy un poco quisquilloso con las cosas de segunda mano, y de las bicis, pues no sé, prefiero una nueva, pero gracias por el tip, y si, la idea es que conforme se me vayan rompiendomlos componentes poder ponerle unos mejores, saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El comentario del doccoraje me parece muy acertado en lo referente a comprar una bici de segunda mano o semi nueva , me canso ganso que con 15 o 20 mil pesos se consigue una bici usada mucho mejor ( así esté usada...) que la Orbea o la Giant mencionadas ,claro buscando alguna(s) que esten en muy buenas condiciones , que si hay.

Por otro lado en mi personal opinión esa idea de comprar una bici de nivel de entrada y después irle cambiando componentes por unos mejores cuando se rompan no le veo sentido por dos razones que les expongo :

1.- Aún hablando de componentes de gama baja ( Acera -Alivio ) o gama media ( Deore -SLX ) la posibilidad de que se rompan es relativamente muy baja , obviamente dándole un buen trato a la bici y un mantenimiento correcto , se van a gastar las llantas, las balatas y se estirarán los cables de cambios , pero lo que se dice romper ,romper está cañón ....a no ser que se de uno un buen motherdrazo.

2.-Una bici nivel de entrada difícilmente va a mejorar cambiando los componentes por unos de mejor calidad y mas costosos, es preferible invertir en un buen cuadro de calidad y desempeño comprobado e instalar componentes de gama baja y ahí si después ir cambiando y mejorando , que tener un cuadro de bici económica y después ponerle XT o XTR ....la bici va a seguir teniendo casi el mismo desempeño , como dicen por ahí " La mona aunque la vistan de seda ...mona se queda "

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> El comentario del doccoraje me parece muy acertado en lo referente a comprar una bici de segunda mano o semi nueva , me canso ganso que con 15 o 20 mil pesos se consigue una bici usada mucho mejor ( así esté usada...) que la Orbea o la Giant mencionadas ,claro buscando alguna(s) que esten en muy buenas condiciones , que si hay.
> 
> ...


Tienes razon pero no todos tienen el dinero para comprar una bici de mejor nivel y la unica opcion que tienen es comprar la basica y mejorarla con el tiempo.

Tambien no todos necesitamos los componentes de mas alta calidad, un competidor definitivamente que si pero un aficionado definitivamente que no pero podria tenerlos si tiene la plata para hacerlo. Ten en mente que los componentes XTR de hoy son los XT manana y esto continua atraves de la gama de productos,el Deore de hoy fue el XTR de la semana pasada.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Tienes razon pero no todos tienen el dinero para comprar una bici de mejor nivel y la unica opcion que tienen es comprar la basica y mejorarla con el tiempo.
> 
> Tambien no todos necesitamos los componentes de mas alta calidad, un competidor definitivamente que si pero un aficionado definitivamente que no pero podria tenerlos si tiene la plata para hacerlo. Ten en mente que los componentes XTR de hoy son los XT manana y esto continua atraves de la gama de productos,el Deore de hoy fue el XTR de la semana pasada.


Primer párrafo.
*Aquí tomé como base que Cletómano dispone de $20,000.00 mxn para invertir en su bici y con 20 milclaro que puede adquirir una mejor bici aunque sea usada , siempre y cuando esté bien cuidada.*

Segundo párrafo.
*Está muy buena tu explicación ....pero que tiene que ver con lo que yo expresé al respecto o por lo menos traté de expresar .*


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Tienes razon pero no todos tienen el dinero para comprar una bici de mejor nivel y la unica opcion que tienen es comprar la basica y mejorarla con el tiempo.
> 
> Tambien no todos necesitamos los componentes de mas alta calidad, un competidor definitivamente que si pero un aficionado definitivamente que no pero podria tenerlos si tiene la plata para hacerlo. Ten en mente que los componentes XTR de hoy son los XT manana y esto continua atraves de la gama de productos,el Deore de hoy fue el XTR de la semana pasada.


Quien usa shimano hoy en dia😜? Sram 1x11 ftw!! 


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

pcasso87 said:


> Quien usa shimano hoy en dia? Sram 1x11 ftw!! 


Quienes no queremos comprar cassette cada 4 meses


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Quienes no queremos comprar cassette cada 4 meses


De acuerdo:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, me dejaron muchas cosas que pensar, igual no voy a comprar la bici hoy, así que me dara más tiempo para investigar y ya empecé a ver en cuanto anda un cuadro por separado, saludos y muchas gracias, cuando tenga mi bici les subo una foto


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

doccoraje said:


> Quienes no queremos comprar cassette cada 4 meses


Q raro bro, yo llevo ya como 1200 millas con mi cassette xx1 y como 400 con el x01 y no he tenido bronca. Saludos


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Y a todo esto, ¿Dónde me recomiendan buscar una bici usada? La verdad es que ya casi me decanté por la Giant, estoy viendo si puedo comprar el cuadro de aluminio de la xtc y meterle componentes baras, pero no sé, tengo que ir a la tienda de Giant a preguntar precios, saludos!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Cletomano said:


> Y a todo esto, ¿Dónde me recomiendan buscar una bici usada? La verdad es que ya casi me decanté por la Giant, estoy viendo si puedo comprar el cuadro de aluminio de la xtc y meterle componentes baras, pero no sé, tengo que ir a la tienda de Giant a preguntar precios, saludos!


Amistades, clasificados locales, grupos en facebook, ebay, mtbr, pinkbike, singletracks, tiendas, etc.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cletomano said:


> Y a todo esto, ¿Dónde me recomiendan buscar una bici usada? La verdad es que ya casi me decanté por la Giant, estoy viendo si puedo comprar el cuadro de aluminio de la xtc y meterle componentes baras, pero no sé, tengo que ir a la tienda de Giant a preguntar precios, saludos!


Si tienes vuelta a estados unidos seguido o familiares busca en pinkbike o mtbr. En monterrey hay un grupo llamado ciclistas con chipinque donde la gente pone bicis usadas en venta. https://www.facebook.com/groups/410457752406315/


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Va, gracias, saludos


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Ya la última pregunta, ya estoy entre la orbea alma h50 y la giant talon 3, no hay mucha comparación entre las dos, mi disyuntiva es si gastar 22 varos o gastar 13, pensando en que soy principiante en esto de la bici de montaña y que tendré oportunidad de ir a la montaña una vez al mes que bici se comprarían ustedes? Muchas gracias por sus opiniones, estoy muy emocionado, ya tengo la mano en la puerta para salir a comprar mi bici, saludos!


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Si solo vas a salir una vez al mes, mejor la barata.
Y ya que le des mas seguido y mas duro te compras una de doble suspensión.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Para salir solamente una vez al mes ,con todo respeto mejor no te compres nada.

Cada "salidita" mensual te va a costar $ 1083.33 mxn. 

Existen mas pasatiempos que no cuestan esa cantidad mensual.

saludos.


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

*Les presento mi bici (Gracias a todos por su fina atención)*

Mi buen Last biker, hay formas peores de gastarse el dinero, los morros de las universidades de paga que estan cerca de mi casa se gastan, fácil, quinientos pesos a la semana en los bares del rumbo, yo uso la bici más de una vez a la semana, para transportarme y me compré unos rodillos para usarla en mi casa, etc., así que no soy unadevenedizo de la bicicleta, además, si por alguna razón se me pasa el chincualo de la bici de montaña la podría vender.

Y espero se presenten ocasiones para salir más de una vez al mes en la montaña, pero el punto es que ya me compre la bici, iba decidido a comprarme la Orbea, pero se me atravesó esta Cube Analog 27.5 que además me queda como un guante, a ver si me invitan luego a rodar por sus rumbos, muchas gracias por compartir sus experiencias y ayudarme a hacer una mejor compra, luego haré un ultimo comentario sobre porque me compre esta y no otra, saludos!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

el cuadro se ve chico y por la altura del poste creo que la bici te viene chica pero Bueno ya la tienes ahora a disfrutarla.


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Pues la urbana que tengo (una mercurio) siempre me ha parecido grande, y nunca me he terminado de acomodar, y las pocas veces que he usado mi bici de ruta, que es talla 53, y que se supone es mi talla, la he sentido un poco larga y me han dicho que tengo que ajustar la potencia, revise lo de las tallas en internet, y según esto mi talla debería ser 16.8, y en varias páginas decía que agarrara una mas chica, que era más fácil ajustar una talla chica que una talla grande, esta es talla 16, y en la tienda el vendedor me hizo varias pruebas y me dijo que me quedaba bien, por otro lado, la compre en domingo y aproveche el cicloton del D.F para irme en la bici hasta mi casa, al principio tenía el asiento muy arriba, pero luego de bajarlo un poco me sentí muy bien y me eché como 18km, al bajar ningún problema, y eso que no calenté...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

En terminos muy generales un cuadro 16 es correcto para una persona que mide entre 1.60 a 1.70 mts.


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Unos comentarios para quien lea este thread en el futuro:

Una cosa que me paso con la bici de carretera es que por la medida de la entrepierna soy talla 53, y me compre la bici de esa talla, pero ya con el uso me di cuenta que esa bici era muy larga para mí porque tengo el tronco corto, así que ahora tengo que cambiarle la potencia y hacer gastos innecesarios, es importante checar esos detalles cuando vas a comprar una bici.

Yo, en mi pobre y poca experiencia creo que si nunca has tenido una bici de montaña y estas entrando al deporte es mejor comprar una bici más o menos económica, porque no sabes si te vas a enamorar o por equis o zeta vas a terminar vendiendo tu bici. ¿Vale la pena mejorar una bici de gama baja como la mía? Yo creo que sí, también depende de tus objetivos, si te enamoras de una disciplina como el Downhill o te gusta participar en carreras o simplemente tienes la lana para comprarte una gran bici pues sería tonto no hacer una buena inversión en una mejor bicicleta.
Pero, creo que si puedes mejorar mucho una bici como la mía si le cambias, la transmisión, si inviertes en unas buenas ruedas tubeless, si compras unas buenas llantas, si le compras una mejor horquilla, son cosas que puedes ir mejorando cuando te caiga un varo, y creo que te hace aprender un poco más sobre los componentes, aunque seguro te vas a enfrentar al factor humano y a la compatibilidad de componentes, pero bueno, todo eso me lo estoy imaginando ya veré que tan real es mi espectativa, una vez más muchas gracias por compartir su experiencia, saludos!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

lo que yo haria es ahorrar la lana y comprar una bici de mejor calidad, porque si vas a comprar el rodado tubeless, la horquilla y transmision casi casi estas comprando la bici de Nuevo, entiendo la parte de ir mejorando conforme el dinero va llegando pero si te juntas una lanita y vender la que tienes para mi seria la mejor opcion, es solo una opinion


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Pues es probable que tengas razón, supongo que cuando me clave más en esto del mtb tendré una perspectiva diferente, slaudos!


----------

